# Comfortable helmets?



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Used to have a Red, it was awful. Have a ProTec B2 snow now and it's perfect for me. Once it's done I'll look at the protecs first. 

Whatever you do though, don't take helmet cam footage regularly. It's only good for stuff that's so intense you wouldn't ride down it with a pole. The footage is shaky and doesn't really show much.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Giro,Bern, or POC are nice and comfortable,i tried them on but i still wear my Smith helmet(hustle). Though i will buy the Giro once i get rid of my Smith.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the tips!!

Is the brim vs no brim argument purely aesthetics or is there an advantage to a helmet with a brim?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

what ever works/fits...one thing to consider is also fitting with your goggs and if the gogg venting and helmet will have good air flow so as to prevent or reduce fogging of goggs. For me smith maze and smith i/o goggs works perfectly.


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

Giro soft shells helmet are soooooo comfortable the have vents where the top of your goggles is so it help reducing fog


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I prefer no brim, since I like to pull my goggles up on my helmet every now and then on the lift.

I have larger ears, and the ProTec is very accomadating of them. The helmet seems to usually be the right temperature for me. Next time I'll move up into the $100 range. Current helmet has a few good scratches from ducking tree branches, but structurally it's great.


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> what ever works/fits...one thing to consider is also fitting with your goggs and if the gogg venting and helmet will have good air flow so as to prevent or reduce fogging of goggs. For me smith maze and smith i/o goggs works perfectly.


This ^^^ the Giro soft shell helmets did not fit comfortably for me ar all, even when other Giro helmets have in the past. The Smith Maze did fit very comfortably.


----------



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

+1 Giro

I don't board with a helmet but I ride this while downhill mountain biking and standup jetskiing. Super light and comfy, and breaths well. 

I would avoid buying online if you can. Helmets are one of those things best tried on to ensure its a good fit.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

You're going to have to go someplace to find a brand helmet that builds them for your head shape. Personally it was Smiths Sequel.


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a smith maze and it is really comfortable and I eventually forget I'm wearing it due to how light it is. It is also low profile so that's a plus


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I have very weird head shape and Giro Combyn with soft shell design fits my head perfectly.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Gonna try to locate the Smith Maze and Giro soft shell and see how they fit.


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

I tried on a bunch of different helmets when I bought mine (first I've ever owned). Found the smith and giros were the most comfortable. Bought a smith aspect because I was buying goggles too and they said smith googles work best with smith helmets. Chose the aspect because of the adjustable venting, but I'm not sure if the venting is actually useful. I don't even notice the helmet while riding.


----------



## mikeLA (Dec 28, 2014)

Giro and Burton didnt fit....I assumed they all felt that bad. I got a bern and I cannot tell its on my head. Has a small brim which keeps the goggles sliding down when they are on my head.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Try on many different brands of helmets.
They DO NOT all fit the same!
Find one that fits your head comfortably.

THEN, try many different goggles with that helmet.


----------

